# DIY bike trailer (many uses)



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok a while ago there was a post from someone wanting to buy a tank from Wallys but did not know hwo to get it home and wanted the cheapest method. Well without always having to pay for the taxi or someone elses petrol/wear and tear to come out to help you here is a little something I found while looking to carry lumber via a bike.

I know there are some people on this board that are cyclists be it pro/distance/recreational/training and IMHO if you can ride a bike really 5km is nothing and 10km isn't hard IMHO. With proper gear and setup 20km would be no problem and around your max range IMHO before switching to a car or such. The link here shows how to DIY a trailer yourself.

http://www.geneandsue.com/bike_trailer/bike_trailer.htm

There are other trailers out there on the market but that is not in the DIY flavor being this is a DIY thread. However those other commercial trailers all seem to be rated in the 50-100lb range pending model/features. One such model I recall is geared for space saving and compactibility but still in the 100lb class. Pretty amazing little thing but O..M.G $270 quid!!! Not including P&P to you.  Still compact and folding has a premium price tag on it.

http://www.carryfreedom.com/city.html -compact but $270 quid!!

Sweet looking flatbed here. http://www.burley.com/products/adventure/flatbed.cfm


----------

